# hall county buck



## habersham hammer (Dec 26, 2015)

I know he is no monster but I got him this morning 12-26-15 hocks still black and stinking - has pretty descent mass


----------



## PAW-PAW BUCK (Dec 26, 2015)

Thats A Nice One, Congratulations!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 26, 2015)

Heck of a buck Hammer. Congrats on a dandy.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 26, 2015)

Looks purty dang good to me! Congrats on a nice buck.


----------



## triple play (Dec 27, 2015)

nice buck. love those pics from behind.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2015)

Dandy buck!


----------



## Duff (Dec 27, 2015)

Don't get much better than that for an after Christmas buck! Congrats Troy!!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 27, 2015)

Mighty fine!  Congratulations!


----------



## FMC (Dec 27, 2015)

That is a nice mature deer.   Congratulations!


----------



## Mossy Creek (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice buck! What part of Hall?


----------



## monkoo (Jan 2, 2016)

I think its a great late season buck !! congradulations


----------



## MFOSTER (Jan 2, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## honestjim (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice deer


----------



## habersham hammer (Jan 2, 2016)

Mossy Creek said:


> Nice buck! What part of Hall?



Northern Hall - Mossy


----------



## Broken Tine (Nov 27, 2016)

Awesome. Great late season buck!


----------

